# Moving To South Africa



## WCJ (Jan 19, 2009)

I am moving to SA. I am a medical entomologist and will be working with malaria control programs throughout Africa.

I plan to visit Pretoria and Capetown in the very near future to scope out potential locations to live.

I would appreciate any help for the following:
Recommendations for a relocation expert in these two cities.

Recommendation for a tax consultant or financial planner that could provide advice on those issues.

If there is an expat that could provide recommendations or who I could possibly meet while I am visiting I would greatly appreciate the contact.

I am a US citizen and am looking forward to this opportunity.

Sincerely,

WCJ


----------



## gearhead (Jan 6, 2009)

What you are doing is very noble and I wish you good luck in your endeavors.

Hope you are aware of what you are getting yourself in by moving to SA?




WCJ said:


> I am moving to SA. I am a medical entomologist and will be working with malaria control programs throughout Africa.
> 
> I plan to visit Pretoria and Capetown in the very near future to scope out potential locations to live.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi WCJ , although the female anopheles is pretty widespread SA has been fortunate in that very few cases happen in the area you mention which is suprising considering the amount of illegal aliens from Mocambique.

I would have thought that you would have been located cloder to the sub tropics such Mpmalanga or Kwa Zulu Natal.

I know CDC had some staff in SA and Kenya doing research especially on Cerebral or are you going to be working with SA's Favourite Health Ministery?.


----------



## WCJ (Jan 19, 2009)

*Malaria Work*

Almost all my work will be outside of SA. Lots of travel. I am considering other countries to base out of. Any suggestions? 





Daxk said:


> Hi WCJ , although the female anopheles is pretty widespread SA has been fortunate in that very few cases happen in the area you mention which is suprising considering the amount of illegal aliens from Mocambique.
> 
> I would have thought that you would have been located cloder to the sub tropics such Mpmalanga or Kwa Zulu Natal.
> 
> I know CDC had some staff in SA and Kenya doing research especially on Cerebral or are you going to be working with SA's Favourite Health Ministery?.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

That depends, if you are single and need to be near a International airport, then SA is ok.
if you have wife and kids who will be left alone at nights ,either accept the irritating flights from CT to Johannesburg with the resultant hours of waiting or choose another Country.
I have a wife and a 10 year old daughter, If I won the 100 Euro Millions Jackpot there is no amount of money that could persuade me to live in SA never mind Johannesburg or Pretoria,
and I'm a South African who is NOT a racist.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

CDC in Atlanta are running the Anti Malarial research up at Dar es Salaam in tanzania, might be a good idea to get an idea from them, I think one of their staffers had a nasty in SA, Could be wrong, might have been a resident SA but I heard rumours.
Sa unfortunately, has the most reliable air travel if you are wondering around other african Countries.


----------



## WCJ (Jan 19, 2009)

*Other Countries*

I am considering Nairobi. Most of the NGO's are there and the airport seems OK. Dar seem OK also, but air service dosn't appear to be as far reaching as Nairobi.

I am a widower with no children. The level of crime in SA has my attention. It will influence my decision.

I appreciate your information and suggestions.

Sincerely,

WCJ





Daxk said:


> CDC in Atlanta are running the Anti Malarial research up at Dar es Salaam in tanzania, might be a good idea to get an idea from them, I think one of their staffers had a nasty in SA, Could be wrong, might have been a resident SA but I heard rumours.
> Sa unfortunately, has the most reliable air travel if you are wondering around other african Countries.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

If you are a widower who is not going to be out late on the streets at night, then johannesburg, sandton area will probably work for you, not totally secure but safer.
Nairobi would be a good choice as well, especially if you are into wildlife, (In SA wildlife is in reserves or it is eaten)
The only negatives I have for kenya or tanzania is that if you have a medical emergency, its not great places to be, SA's Private Hospital Network is worldclass especially in trauma(they get lots of practice)


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry WJC, was just finishing something,if you are studying mutations then Kenya or Tanzania is where you should be, Their Govts at least realise some of the importance of prevention which you wont get in SA.

the Gene argument versus Mutation is also interesting but rather than a reduction of immunity its also argued that Darwins natural selection is being hampered by modern medicine.

as a slice of life, whatever you do, The masai mara and rift valley in Kenya is a must, especially when the migration ocurs, treat yourself to a balloon ride, its indescribable.
If I were to recommend for lifestyle sake, Dar es Salaam , Nairobi, Sandton Johannesburg.

From a Medical Treatment point of view, dont get ill in Africa.


----------



## WCJ (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you again for the information. I will look into what you suggest. I will add Sandton to the list for SA.

Any thoughts on a relocation company that you or your friends have used and would feel comfortable recommending?

Again I appreciate your perspective and comments. 

Sincerely,

WCJ




Daxk said:


> Sorry WJC, was just finishing something,if you are studying mutations then Kenya or Tanzania is where you should be, Their Govts at least realise some of the importance of prevention which you wont get in SA.
> 
> the Gene argument versus Mutation is also interesting but rather than a reduction of immunity its also argued that Darwins natural selection is being hampered by modern medicine.
> 
> ...


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi WCJ, what about going to Maputo? Malaria is rife in Moz, the people are friendly but very very poor, there is an international airport in Maputo and several smaller ones in other parts of the country, the food is fantastic and there is less crime than in SA. Obviously you do not have as many shops, entertainment or culture as in SA but you will be included in all social happenings. The Mozambicans love receiving people and will treat you like a member of the family.If you get sick (touch wood you won't) it's 3 hours drive from Nelspruit or you can catch a plane. There is a Rescue 24 in Maputo as well but you have to become a member. Choose a good reliable relocating company such as Kings International otherwise check the internet, they all there. As for a tax consultant, it is better if you select one once you know where you will be living. Just remember Africa is only good for healthy courageous people with lots of money. If you think about Maputo, let me know I will put you in contact with some people there, (ex minister of health, prof of fisiology at the university (veterenary) They will be able to tell you what is needed in Moz. Good luck Nelinha


----------



## WCJ (Jan 19, 2009)

I appreciate your kind thoughts!

I have met some Mozambicans in my travels around Africa and what you say was very true for them. I will add Maputo to my list to check out. 

Thank you very much for your advice. And touch wood, I will stay healthy and I wish the same to you!

Sincerely,

WCJ




nelinha said:


> Hi WCJ, what about going to Maputo? Malaria is rife in Moz, the people are friendly but very very poor, there is an international airport in Maputo and several smaller ones in other parts of the country, the food is fantastic and there is less crime than in SA. Obviously you do not have as many shops, entertainment or culture as in SA but you will be included in all social happenings. The Mozambicans love receiving people and will treat you like a member of the family.If you get sick (touch wood you won't) it's 3 hours drive from Nelspruit or you can catch a plane. There is a Rescue 24 in Maputo as well but you have to become a member. Choose a good reliable relocating company such as Kings International otherwise check the internet, they all there. As for a tax consultant, it is better if you select one once you know where you will be living. Just remember Africa is only good for healthy courageous people with lots of money. If you think about Maputo, let me know I will put you in contact with some people there, (ex minister of health, prof of fisiology at the university (veterenary) They will be able to tell you what is needed in Moz. Good luck Nelinha


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

"_Any thoughts on a relocation company that you or your friends have used and would feel comfortable recommending?_"

Hi WCJ,

I am in the process of moving to Jo'berg and using a relocation company called "Corporate Relocations South Africa (Pty) Ltd." So far, they have been accountable, and accurate as well as friendly and knowledgable.

Best of luck!


----------



## wpshark (Feb 26, 2009)

*Why?*

Why would you want to go to SA?
We left there in 2001 - after 47 years (born and bred).
Crime, corruption, HIV/AIDS,slums, etc etc. You'll see after a few weeks of living there and not beiing shown all the beautiful touristy spots.
Inflation is out of control and the economy is crumbling.
A beautiful place, but man you will be sorry!


----------



## M+Y (Feb 27, 2009)

*Former Expat in Pretoria can give sound advice*



WCJ said:


> I plan to visit Pretoria and Capetown in the very near future to scope out potential locations to live.
> 
> I would appreciate any help for the following:
> Recommendations for a relocation expert in these two cities.
> ...


----------



## M+Y (Feb 27, 2009)

*Former Expat in Pretoria can give sound advice*



WCJ said:


> I plan to visit Pretoria and Capetown in the very near future to scope out potential locations to live.
> 
> I would appreciate any help for the following:
> Recommendations for a relocation expert in these two cities.
> ...


----------



## Americano (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi WCJ,

I'm American-born, have been living in Sandton, SA for 17 years. South Africa - and Joburg in particular - has a number of factors in its favor (or favour) that few African cities can offer. From a US perspective, it's the most "American" (as far as suburban lifestyle) of Africa's cities, and by far the most sophisticated (shopping, dining out, theatre, medical care, etc), with the best airlinks to other African cities. 

Depends how much travelling you're doing, but there are great security estates (or 'gated communities' as they're called in the US) near the airport, like Thornhill Estate (it's a veritable neighborhood, with its own shops, lakes, parks, etc), and home to quite a few Americans and other expats and immigrants. Also, there are 
loads of options in Jo'burg's northern suburbs. 

I, unfortunately, only know southern African and northern African cities, so can't compare East Africa (apples with apples) but I do know that a lot of expats working in southern and central Africa have a 'Jo'burg clause' in their contracts to come down here for shopping and entertainment weekends, and the city has established itself as the shopping capital of the continent for Africa's elite. 

Of course, depends on what you're looking for. Feel free to drop me a line on [email protected] and I'll answer any questions you have. Kind regards, JDR in Jo'burg


----------



## gemo (Mar 7, 2009)

*Peace Corps Volunteer*



WCJ said:


> I am moving to SA. I am a medical entomologist and will be working with malaria control programs throughout Africa.
> 
> I plan to visit Pretoria and Capetown in the very near future to scope out potential locations to live.
> 
> ...



I used to be a Peace Corps volunteer in Swaziland . (Swaziland and Mozambique are so beautiful!!) We never had to learn stuff about taxes and accommodations in the Peace Corps, but if you wanted to connect with some Peace Corps volunteers, they may know about some temporary accommodations such as lodges or backpacker hostels. They may also know some people who know some people... 
I couldn't find an adress for the Peace Corps office in South Africa, but I believe it is located in Pretoria, which is about half an hour to an hour out of Johannesburg. The US embassy may also have better connections and information and they should know where you could find the Peace Corps office. It is also a good idea to register with the embassy. 
AHHHH...Capetown!! I wish I remembered the name of the place where I stayed. It was a very friendly backp[acker hostel. The owner of that would have been able to help you. Capetown is so beautiful!! THey have wonderful wine tours to some beautiful old Dutch style houses. Table Mountain provides a beautiful backdrop to the city and the ocean.


----------

